

PHP Static Analysis with HHVM and Hussar - caipre
http://engineering.wayfair.com/php-static-analysis-with-hhvm-and-hussar/

======
allan_s
Shameless plug but currently there's one bug in the postgresql driver for HHVM
preventing me from switching our companies projects to HHVM
[https://github.com/PocketRent/hhvm-
pgsql/issues/52](https://github.com/PocketRent/hhvm-pgsql/issues/52)

if any charitable mind feel like giving me an hand, I know C++ but I don't
know where to apply the fix they are talking about.

------
caipre
Author here.

The project is on github if you want to skip the blog post:
[https://github.com/wayfair/hussar](https://github.com/wayfair/hussar)

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
0x0
Very cool, have you tried running it against popular open source projects like
wordpress or symfony?

~~~
caipre
Here is a first pass over the Wordpress repository:
[https://gist.github.com/caipre/feb7f9fe46dc2fa90a79](https://gist.github.com/caipre/feb7f9fe46dc2fa90a79)

Unfortunately, analyzing symphony caused an HHVM segfault. =( I'm not sure
it's the same issue, but this happened to me before:
[https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/issues/4363](https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/issues/4363)

This was a good exercise: I was happy to see that hussar adapts pretty easily
to outside projects. Basically, I ended up doing this:

    
    
      $ git clone git@github.com:Wordpress/Wordpress.git
      $ cd Wordpress
      $ ~/hussar/bin/make-report
    

There were one or two hiccups that required some manual changes to the
scripts; I'll get fixes for these up soon.

~~~
0x0
That's super interesting and useful. I wonder if any of those issues are real
problems in wp. Going to check out this stuff more closely as soon as I find
some free time :)

